
What YouTube codec is being used for the iOS app? - kajover
Hi,<p>I suppose that when I open YouTube in Safari on iOS or macOS the H.264 (.mp4) codec is being used.<p>What codec is utilized for the iOS app? VP9 that is being converted (via software) or H.264 as well? If VP9 is being used, would that mean that using YouTube through Safari would be more energy-efficient?<p>Thanks :)
======
limeblack
If you read Wikipedia not the perfect source it says VP9 are not supported by
iPhones in browser which leads me believe it isn't supported anywhere on the
iPhone. One problem with supporting VP9 is that means you have to support 2
codecs which I could understand Apple not wanting to do. Link to Wikipedia
article
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9)

